# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.2.1] Select error : ct_fetch()

## sailor lvcv

```
Select error : ct_fetch(): user api layer: internal common library error: The bind of result set item 1 resulted in truncation.
```

J'ai cette erreur depuis quelques temps mais pas systmatiquement.
Je peux excuter le mme select derrire sans obtenir l'erreur.

Je suis en PB 10.2.1 Build 9537 avec un ASE en Adaptive Server Enterprise/15.0.1/EBF 14206 ESD#2/P/NT (IX86)/Windows 2000/ase1501/2400/32-bit/OPT/Fri Jan 12 17:47:14 2007

L, j'avoue que je ne sais pas quoi faire ni o chercher.
J'ai bien trouv a http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...28&postcount=3 mais Mpeppler  l'air de dire que a vient de l'application client.

Alors quelqu'un a t'il une ide pour rsoudre cette erreur ?
Merci

PS : j'ai mis le mme message dans la section ddi  Sybase

----------


## bombseb

il y a pas une colonne avec un type bizarre par hasard ?

----------


## sailor lvcv

Tu veux dire que j'aurais une table dont une colonne aurait t dclar avec un type bizarre ?
Si c'est ta question c'est non pas pour la base o j'ai eut l'erreur (base A).
Sur une autre base ancienne (+2 ans venant de ASE 11.5) (base B), j'ai des user data type.
Mais j'ai l'erreur depuis que j'ai migr une base C (2 ans venant de ASE 11.5) construite sans user data type ni de types bizarres.

Si c'est d'une valeur dont tu parles, rien vu non plus.
Sauf lors d'export d'une table de la base A, une date lue dans l'Edit de la table : 09/07/2007 10:34:09:513 mais dans le fichier texte : 09/07/2007 10:34:09,513 (identifier lors de l'import)
Mais je n'ai pas l'erreur en question en select ou edit de cette table (tester  l'instant). Elle ne se reproduit pas sur la table qui m'a dcide  poster.

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien clair l ^_^

----------

